# Not using all 16gb of ram only 8gb



## solhex (Apr 12, 2017)

Basically I have no clue why my computer isn't using all 16gb of ram see pictures for all info on my pc.

please help


----------



## solhex (Apr 12, 2017)

I am using 4x4gb Hyper x fury that are identical but pc is only using 2 of them


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there,

Based on the pictures you provided, it looks like you have a Asus motherboard. When you can, please provide the model number of the motherboard. Thank you.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, press the win + x keys together, select command prompt(Admin) at the prompt copy and paste these cmds highlighted in red:-

systeminfo | find /V /I "hotfix" | find /V "KB" > 0 & notepad 0

Press enter, please post the notepad outcome here.

Next copy paste:-

wmic memorychip get BankLabel, Capacity, Caption, CreationClassName, DataWidth, Description, Devicelocator, FormFactor, HotSwappable, InstallDate, InterleaveDataDepth, InterleavePosition, Manufacturer, MemoryType, Model, Name, OtherIdentifyingInfo, PartNumber, PositionInRow, PoweredOn, Removable, Replaceable, SerialNumber, SKU, Speed, Status, Tag, TotalWidth, TypeDetail, Version /Format:list > 0 & notepad 0


Press enter, please post the notepad outcome here.

Next copy paste:-

wmic memphysical get Manufacturer, Model, SerialNumber, MaxCapacity, MemoryDevices /Format:list > 0 & notepad 0

Press enter, please post the notepad outcome here.


----------



## solhex (Apr 12, 2017)

There.

Thanks for helping.

slot#4 is exactly the same aswell


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

the latancy, and voltages are different on these dimms. 
do you know what manafacturer thse are from?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, thanks for the txt responses. Systeminfo shows only 8 gb of ram. Wmic shows the system recognizes 4gb in slot 1 and 4gb in slot 3 (from the s/n's). Windows memphysical also shows 16 gb of ram and 4 slots (this confirms what CPU-Z reveals). They are Kingston. So effectively windows only recognizes 8 gb of ram on your machine. 

Systeminfo usually gives system manufacturer and system model (MB) not in this case, can you tell us the MB manufacturer and model, what does the BIOS say?


----------



## solhex (Apr 12, 2017)

Asus Z170 Pro Gaming Motherboard


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

As recommended by Asus. Kingston OK.

4 x DIMM, Max. 64GB, DDR4 3400(O.C.)/3333(O.C.)/3200(O.C.)/3100(O.C.)/3000(O.C.)/2933(O.C.)/2800(O.C.)/2666(O.C.)/2600(O.C.)/2400(O.C.)/2133 MHz Non-ECC, Un-buffered Memory
Dual Channel Memory Architecture
Supports Intel® Extreme Memory Profile (XMP)
* Hyper DIMM support is subject to the physical characteristics of individual CPUs. 
* Refer to www.asus.com for the Memory QVL (Qualified Vendors Lists).


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, physically check that the sticks are properly seated , maybe move them around , you didn't say what the BIOS revealed. I would also update to the Creators version, could recognize the ram.


----------



## solhex (Apr 12, 2017)

I'll post pics of what the bios says but it's very confusing to me There might be an issue with the ram frequency??

XMP says 2400 and ram freq 2400mhz but on the main bios screen it says 2133mhz??? 

creators version of what?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

solhex said:


> creators version of what?


The new version of Windows 10 currently being offered over the next few weeks is called the Creators Version taking the place of the Anniversary Version.


----------



## solhex (Apr 12, 2017)

I've updated to creators edition and reseated all ram still no change


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

The numbers Corday posted show that any ram above 2133 would need to be overclocked to show its number. It is odd that cpuz shows 2400 though if that is true.Many boards will not allow full capacity with higher speed ram using 4 slots, it has always been that way. I would bet the 3rd stick is not in properly as cpuz shows only 3 sticks.


----------

